# Mexipedium growing media and care



## Anca86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi everybody

I have 2 Mexipediums and I would like to know which media should I use and how to care for them in terms of watering. I have 16 17 degrees Celsius in my growing area and around 80% humidity.

I know there are a few treads regarding Mexipedium but I still did not find an answer to my questions.

Thanks


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 30, 2021)

I grow my mexipediums in a mix of fine bark, coarse perlite, sphagnum moss and dolomite. I have about 5 pots of them growing under my lights.


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> I grow my mexipediums in a mix of fine bark, coarse perlite, sphagnum moss and dolomite. I have about 5 pots of them growing under my lights.


If I don't have dolomite, what can I use instead? How often do you water?
Thanks


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 30, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> If I don't have dolomite, what can I use instead? How often do you water?
> Thanks


You could add bonemeal and I usually water 2 times a week in summer and once a week in winter depending on when the medium dries out. They don't like to be extreme dry as the thick leaves suggest. I usually stick my finger in the mix down to about 1.5 inches deep to feel if it is dry.


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> You could add bonemeal and I usually water 2 times a week in summer and once a week in winter depending on when the medium dries out. They don't like to be extreme dry as the thick leaves suggest. I usually stick my finger in the mix down to about 1.5 inches deep to feel if it is dry.


Thanks for the tips


----------

